# What happened to Google x4?



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

www.Googlegooglegooglegoogle.com does not work?

I know this is a stupid question but seriously where is it?

does it have a different URL or something?

I used that allot and now it's gone!


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Google's cached page:

http://74.125.153.132/search?q=cach...=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&lr=lang_en&client=firefox-a

Here's one from Brazil:

http://www.googlegooglegooglegoogle.com.br/


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice work Ratboy it works

So this was never authorized by google i see ,well that first link was quite amusing Thanks! 

By any chance wouldn't happen to know why i cant look up google x4 in google x4? You see where i'm going with this ,i'm trying to make a google x4 paradox.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

guy2 said:


> Nice work Ratboy it works
> 
> So this was never authorized by google i see ,well that first link was quite amusing Thanks!
> 
> By any chance wouldn't happen to know why i cant look up google x4 in google x4? You see where i'm going with this ,i'm trying to make a google x4 paradox.


I put in "googlegooglegooglegoogle" in google x4 and it came up with 1,110,000 hits?
Or isn't that what you mean?

ps...your avatar is incorrect. *It is* an image. Albeit, an image of text.


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Like this?


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

YEAH!!! 

Google paradox how did you do that?

If you do it a second time that would be like 64 google's!!!


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Search for www.googlegooglegooglegoogle.com.br/ in each of the four Google windows and then click on the link to the site that comes up in the search results. Repeat ad nauseam.


----------

